# Led Replacement Bulbs



## WildRed

I want to replace the interior light bulbs in the OB with LED's. The standard bulbs' light seems harsh and put out a lot of heat. We have a '06 27RSDS.

Apparently, I underestimated the LED world and thought I just would pick the # for the replacement bulb and I would be good to go. There seem to be a lot of variations. The bulbs in mine are #921. I Prefer white light to the "blueish" flourescent looking light. Can anyone give me any feedback that has made this change? Are there any recommendations or gotchya's that I need to be aware of before doing this?

Thanks for any information.


----------



## outback loft

Check out Super Bright LEDs they have a large selection of bulbs and other LED items. I have ordered a few things from them in the past and have been very happy with what I have received.


----------



## W.E.BGood

First off, from my experience, I'm suspicious of any LED vendor which does not list the Lumens output of their individual products, and a lot of them don't do it. One person's "boy, that sure is bright" or a vendor's "we're the brightest in the business" claims are purely subjective. Would you buy a light bulb for your reading light that didn't have on it '40, 60 or 100 watts?' Oh, and wattage listings for LEDs do not necessarily have a direct correlation to their brightness.
A year and a half ago I bought eight 400 Lumen panels from Rigid Industries at $25 a pop. Each panel had 30 LED "segments". They are "cool white" (kind of bluish), "bright" in my opinion, much more so than the T10 wedge-base bulbs they replaced, and I use only one panel in each double-light unit. I'm very happy with them, but they are expensive. Interestingly, Rigid still sells a 400 Lumen panel that now has only 6 segments.
After much research, I just placed an order for 7 more bulbs of varying designs and brightness from LEDWholesalers for our new 250rs 10th Anniversary. I chose them because they list the Lumens on most all products as well as the light "color" [i.e. warm (yellowish orange)or cool white], they have a wide selection of bulbs, and their prices are competitive.
Do your research and remember, you still get what you pay for. Just my humble opinion and experience. Regards, BGood


----------



## W4DRR

And just for comparison, the #921 bulb that comes standard in the fixtures is rated at 264 lumens.

Bob


----------



## outback loft

W.E.BGood said:


> First off, from my experience, I'm suspicious of any LED vendor which does not list the Lumens output of their individual products, and a lot of them don't do it. One person's "boy, that sure is bright" or a vendor's "we're the brightest in the business" claims are purely subjective. Would you buy a light bulb for your reading light that didn't have on it '40, 60 or 100 watts?' Oh, and wattage listings for LEDs do not necessarily have a direct correlation to their brightness.
> A year and a half ago I bought eight 400 Lumen panels from Rigid Industries at $25 a pop. Each panel had 30 LED "segments". They are "cool white" (kind of bluish), "bright" in my opinion, much more so than the T10 wedge-base bulbs they replaced, and I use only one panel in each double-light unit. I'm very happy with them, but they are expensive. Interestingly, Rigid still sells a 400 Lumen panel that now has only 6 segments.
> After much research, I just placed an order for 7 more bulbs of varying designs and brightness from LEDWholesalers for our new 250rs 10th Anniversary. I chose them because they list the Lumens on most all products as well as the light "color" [i.e. warm (yellowish orange)or cool white], they have a wide selection of bulbs, and their prices are competitive.
> Do your research and remember, you still get what you pay for. Just my humble opinion and experience. Regards, BGood


The issue I have with going by what they tell my the lumens are is that most of the manufacturers don't use the same methods of measuring the lumen output. I do the testing as to if they will meet my needs myself. I will order one bulb and decide if I like the build quality, brightness, and color temperature all meet my expectations. The other thing to remember is that the technology is still in the works.

For Example I have a diving light that I use, that has only 3 LEDs in it and is listed as a 3 watt 500 lumen light, but it has the same light output as another light that I have that is HID based and is 35 watt, and 3000 lumen.


----------



## dirtengineer

Direct upgrade kit for the factory light.

I have upgraded mine with a couple of these. I am going to install a DPDT switch this spring so I can run off of one side of the lights when I want to conserve electricity.


----------



## tomE

I've been on a quest to replace the 921 bulbs in our 26 RKS. Digging into to the subject, more or less confirmed the 921 bulb puts out about 250 lumens.
Found the Prudent RVer site (www.prudentrver.com)who had LED's, 200 lumen, with 3800 Kelvin and 5000 Kelvin light output. Buying some of each, I found I liked the 5000K as it produced a sunlight-like output. Wife like the 3800K bulb with a more 921 like color (soft white).
Returning to Prudent for more, found they were 'out' of the 5000K bulbs with a terminal backorder status. Bought more 3800 and put the 5000K in the head, so we're dressing in 'sunlight' spectrum.
They are not cheap at about $12.00 each but makes us feel better, saving the RV Park electricity while we're running the electric space heater all night winter 'camping'.
I would like to find Red LED's for when we're star gazing and want to protect our night vision. Prudent has been no help, maybe Outbacker's have an idea. Star Parties are typically dry camping sites so the LED battery savings are especially useful.
tom


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

SuperbrightLED.com has the red led for the TT. clicky HERE. Outback loft already mentioned them but I have been happpy with their products.


----------



## Cole

I have retro-fitted our new 298RE with LED's from Vleds.com. Not cheap, but reducing the amperage draw by nearly 90% (from 1.5 amps per 921 bulb to .185 amps per LED) was worth it to me. I would rather use my battery power for other things when we are dry camping. I used a photographic light meter which measured foot-candles to compare the LED's to the factory 921's. The LED's were actually slightly brighter. I prefer the 5000k light which is a much truer white light (color balance to sunlight) than the yellowish tinge of the incandescent bulbs. Also makes for much cleaner looking photographs when taking pictures inside.


----------



## MacTeam

Hi have a 295RE, assuming same bulb. Would you be so kind as to give me the exact model # bulbs, the cost and quantity you ordered (TT is still in storage so can't go out and count them).

Many thanks.

Bruce


----------



## Cole

MacTeam said:


> Hi have a 295RE, assuming same bulb. Would you be so kind as to give me the exact model # bulbs, the cost and quantity you ordered (TT is still in storage so can't go out and count them).
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Bruce


----------



## Cole

I don't know the exact count, as I used some that I pulled from my Coachmen Captiva. If I remember correctly it took about 24 of the 921 style, 3 of the 1156, and 3 of the 1157. Total retrofit cost around $400, but if you do a lot of boondocking/dry camping, the savings in power used by the lights is nearly 90%, so well worth it.


----------



## john7349

I have had really good luck with these LEDs on EBay . There are several vendors on e Bay with similar pricing. Takes 2 per ceiling light.

In eBay, do a search for "*36-1210 SMD LED*"
*
*


----------



## Nathan

Check out this thread. I have model numbers and some picts....
LED's


----------

